# Importing from Alternative Sporting Services



## AngrySon (Apr 19, 2019)

That is correct about the Express Saver option from UPS. Any "brokerage" is included in the shipping fee. I have used it many times. If you do not prepay the tax and duty, you will pay them at the door along with a small bond fee. If you prepay those charges, the only thing UPS will require upon delivery is a signature.

It's a fast and reliable service.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

they used DHL for a few of our orders. Never a headache and fees were reasonable.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Shouldn't be any duty.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

There is no duty. Sales tax may be charged but maybe not. I never use UPS because of their excessive brokerage fees. 

Ever since the US/Canada trade battle started I've noticed that no matter how low the value of a package from Lancaster Archery Supply I get charged sales tax and a $10 handling fee. And no matter how expensive the package from Alternative I'm not charged any sales tax or handling fee. I suggest use Royal Mail or Parcel Force and maybe you will avoid sales tax like I have.


----------



## bowfest (Apr 9, 2019)

Yea, I did request that they send by Royal Mail this time, but they replied (and quickly, I was impressed) that they can't because arrows make the parcel longer than Royal Mail was willing to handle. From what I understand the tax is hit and miss with normal post (except from the US, where you can count on it) but will always be charged with UPS. Anyway, when I receive it I'll post back here as a reference for future shippers. The whole package is sitting waiting on some 3" feathers at the moment, alas.


----------



## bowfest (Apr 9, 2019)

Wasn't able to pay the bond fee ($10) in advance, it seems the opportunity to do so was in a three hour window from midnight to 3am. Was able to pre-pay the tax and thus avoid the COD fee ($5), using the UPS website, with just tracking number - no account needed. No duty, as expected.

Shipment was well packed, but one issue, was sent a wrist sling instead of a bowstringer (same manufacturer, perhaps similar packaging) and despite sending a photo of the item with the invoice to prove the mistake, Alternative are claiming I was sent a bowstringer. I am continuing the conversation, since a 12" wrist sling is clearly not a bowstringer. I will update later.


----------



## bowfest (Apr 9, 2019)

Got the correct stringer delivered yesterday, no charges. Alternative are a good bunch.

Only advice I would offer is consider breaking your shipments up so they are light enough to go Royal Mail (which offers tracking as well) instead of UPS so that you can avoid the extra cost and the guaranteed hit on tax.


----------

